# A TRIP TO ZENITH......CAMPBELL CA.



## Rollinaround

Here is a few pics I took today hangin with old man Craig- founder and creator of ZENITH WIRE WHEELS.

enjoy...


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround

my son hangin with Craig


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

omg its true the rims from cambell do rust :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

damn yu gonna start doing rims and setup packages like showtime :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

the first knock off chip zenith made


----------



## SUPREME69

ill take two stratopowers and the gold center cross-laced :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

Interesting


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

was he selling kos,how much


----------



## Rollinaround

yes I did leave with some goodies......I got some real old OG zenith knock offs with the 2nd series chips. They are used, but casted....lol


----------



## Rollinaround

honestly, I had to go through boxes to get my $100 out the door prize.....lol


----------



## SUPREME69

damn you lucky we cant even go to a rim shop in fresno and buy chinas. all the shops got together and now its a special order only charging $600 for chinas


----------



## SJDEUCE

huhhhhhhhhh northern cali. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

i want a door prize too


----------



## Guest

Now you need cards that say 






"RollinArounds Og Knock Offs"

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5129320
> *yes I did leave with some goodies......I got some real old OG zenith knock offs with the 2nd series chips. They are used, but casted....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the same chips i got :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 02:54 PM~5129340
> *damn you lucky we cant even go to a rim shop in fresno and buy chinas. all the shops got together and now its a special order only charging $600 for chinas
> *


if thats the case just hit up la final fantsy and he will take care of u.i could always pick them up when i go to la.albert does real good work for a good price :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

ALREADY MADE EM DIPPINIT.
I'LL SEND YOU THE FIRST ONE AUTOGRAPHED FOR YOUR MASSIVE COLLECTION......LOL


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 12:58 PM~5129360
> *Now you need cards that say
> "RollinArounds Og Knock Offs"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2006, 02:59 PM~5129361
> *those are the same chips i got :biggrin:
> *




THATS IT,,,IM SELLING THEM.




J/K



COAST. COME BY TONIGHT...


----------



## WestsideRider

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

aight, ill see if i can get away for a little bit. but i aint got no money to buy anything :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 03:01 PM~5129374
> *THATS IT,,,IM SELLING THEM.
> J/K
> COAST. COME BY TONIGHT...
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
he will be to busy w/ the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

ah there goes got caught, sorry cant get away, you come over :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2006, 03:10 PM~5129416
> *ah there goes got caught, sorry cant get away, you come over :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 
na you work better by your self....w/ no company


----------



## Guam707

That shop is off the hook. I went there this past summer and I was in heaven. It's a trip how they do make their wheel 1 at a time.


----------



## 78Linc

how much for a cambell zenith set?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Nice pics. Did he have any specials going on?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 01:12 PM~5129437
> *:roflmao:
> na you work better by your self....w/ no company
> *


now i feel grounded


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 27 2006, 02:13 PM~5129443
> *how much for a cambell zenith set?
> *


He has a set of 13'' crossed laced triple gold *ENGRAVED*, for $4000. Well worth it. I think a set of chrome 13's go for 1800.


----------



## SJDEUCE

13's $1800.00


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 27 2006, 01:17 PM~5129473
> *He has a set of 13'' crossed laced triple gold ENGRAVED, for $4000.  Well worth it.  I think a set of chrome 13's go for 1800.
> *


They sound nice,who gonna get em?


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 27 2006, 02:17 PM~5129473
> *He has a set of 13'' crossed laced triple gold ENGRAVED, for $4000.  Well worth it.  I think a set of chrome 13's go for 1800.
> *


for that price they should be high quality right? no rusting? and how the fuck are they selling them in so cal? couldnt they be sued?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What happened to $1100 for 13s


----------



## Rollinaround

THE CROME 13X7 (LIKE I POSTED) WERE QUOTED AT $1680

HERES MY SET....


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 27 2006, 02:20 PM~5129495
> *What happened to $1100 for 13s
> *


i think thats so.cal zeniths!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 12:41 PM~5129236
> *Here is a few pics I took today hangin with old man Craig- founder and creator of ZENITH WIRE WHEELS.
> 
> enjoy...
> *



get to hang out with the owner and founder now thats what i call GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## Rollinaround

ZENITH SOLD THE RIGHTS OR SOMETHING...????


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 03:22 PM~5129512
> *get to hang out with the owner and founder now thats what i call GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE.
> *




DUDE I BEEN KNOWING THAT GUY FOR A MINUTE.....NOT ALL PERSONAL OR SHIT, BUT JUST GOING THERE AND BUYING ADAPTERS, ETC THROUGHT THE YEARS. 98SHARK HAD TO GIVE ME DIRECTIONS CUZ I WENT TO THE OG SPOT WHERE HE STARTED....LOL..........DIDNT KNOW HE MOVED LIKE 3 TIMES.

THIS SHOP IS PRETTY NICE. ALOT OF OLD SHIT LAYING AROUND.

HOPEFULLY MR IMPALA COULD COME UP THIS WAY AND DO AN INTERVIEW FOR HIS MAG BEFORE THIS GUY KICKS THE CAN.


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5129514
> *ZENITH SOLD THE RIGHTS OR SOMETHING...????
> *


Like selling you're soul to the devil!


----------



## SUPREME69

so which means the REAL shit is in cambell :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 03:00 PM~5129367
> *ALREADY MADE EM DIPPINIT.
> I'LL SEND YOU THE FIRST ONE AUTOGRAPHED FOR YOUR MASSIVE COLLECTION......LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We bought 2 sets of 72 cross lace from Craig. One for Lemonlaid 58, the other for my 63 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 01:26 PM~5129544
> *DUDE I BEEN KNOWING THAT GUY FOR A MINUTE.....NOT ALL PERSONAL OR SHIT, BUT JUST GOING THERE AND BUYING ADAPTERS, ETC THROUGHT THE YEARS. 98SHARK HAD TO GIVE ME DIRECTIONS CUZ I WENT TO THE OG SPOT WHERE HE STARTED....LOL..........DIDNT KNOW HE MOVED LIKE 3 TIMES.
> 
> THIS SHOP IS PRETTY NICE. ALOT OF OLD SHIT LAYING AROUND.
> 
> HOPEFULLY MR IMPALA COULD COME UP THIS WAY AND DO AN INTERVIEW FOR HIS MAG BEFORE THIS GUY KICKS THE CAN.
> *



dont think i ever seen any interviews on zenith that would be cool


----------



## Rollinaround

IM WILLING TO CONDUCT IT BRENT,,,,,WHERE YOU AT HOMIE.

OLD MANS DIEING OF BONE CANCER.

IMA JOT UP SOME QUESTIONS TONIGHT AND CONDUCT IT TOMORROW.......


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 27 2006, 02:20 PM~5129494
> *for that price they should be high quality right? no rusting? and how the fuck are they selling them in so cal? couldnt they be sued?
> *


Definetly some high quality.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 02:29 PM~5129563
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> We bought 2 sets of 72 cross lace from Craig. One for Lemonlaid 58, the other for my 63 :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 01:26 PM~5129544
> *DUDE I BEEN KNOWING THAT GUY FOR A MINUTE.....NOT ALL PERSONAL OR SHIT, BUT JUST GOING THERE AND BUYING ADAPTERS, ETC THROUGHT THE YEARS. 98SHARK HAD TO GIVE ME DIRECTIONS CUZ I WENT TO THE OG SPOT WHERE HE STARTED....LOL..........DIDNT KNOW HE MOVED LIKE 3 TIMES.
> 
> THIS SHOP IS PRETTY NICE. ALOT OF OLD SHIT LAYING AROUND.
> 
> HOPEFULLY MR IMPALA COULD COME UP THIS WAY AND DO AN INTERVIEW FOR HIS MAG BEFORE THIS GUY KICKS THE CAN.
> *


so anybody can just go in a buy what they want?? 
i need to get a set of cross-laced


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 02:38 PM~5129629
> *so anybody can just go in a buy what they want??
> i need to get a set of cross-laced
> *


They've got alot on display. Good luck finding it, I drove passed it 3 times. It's a small building.


----------



## Rollinaround

CALL HIM UP SUPREME.

THEY DUG UP LIKE ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## SUPREME69

whats the ##


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 02:45 PM~5129277
> *omg its true the rims from cambell do rust :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I DIDNT SEE ANY RUST.....

BACK IN THE DAY (YEARS AGO) I HAD SOME 15X7 ZENITHS ON ONE OF MY FIRST RIDES....I BOUGHT THEM FOR $120 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, THEY WERENT RUSTY..... THEY WERE REALLY DULL. MY BOY TOOK SOME STEAL WOOL TO THEM TO TRY TO CLEAN EM...........AWWWW SHIT. THE STUPID SHIT WE DO.


----------



## Guest

Any chrome will rust if left in water. Have to take care of them like anything else.


----------



## Guam707

Notice how one chip say "Campbell CA" and the other says just Cailfornia.


----------



## SUPREME69

i was being sarcastic :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 02:51 PM~5129687
> *IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 01:51 PM~5129687
> *IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT
> *


im not an og im a young buck learning, but i do read my history :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 03:51 PM~5129687
> *IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT
> *



CROSS THAT LINE...


----------



## Guest

How far is Campbell from San Jo??


----------



## Coast One

its right next door.


----------



## Coast One

[attachmentid=519817]


----------



## Guest

O damn, SJ could take that city over. lol


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 04:02 PM~5129779
> *How far is Campbell from San Jo??
> *


15/20MINS FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## blueouija

thanks for sharing those pics Josh... those are some interesting pics....


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 02:16 PM~5129877
> *O damn, SJ could take that city over. lol
> *


i cant even tell when i enter or leave campbell... i see sjpd patrols that area too :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2006, 02:39 PM~5129981
> *i cant even tell when i enter or leave campbell... i see sjpd patrols that area too :biggrin:
> *


THERE LOOOOKING FOR YOU COAST :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i know. :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2006, 04:17 PM~5129884
> *thanks for sharing those pics Josh... those are some interesting pics....
> *



no problem.....I'll head back tomorrow and take more pics etc. I tried to call you earlier..hit me up


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 06:04 PM~5130172
> *no problem.....I'll head back tomorrow and take more pics etc. I tried to call you earlier..hit me up
> *




I will when I head up to NH on the way to my friends house...


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: had zenths on my first 64 rag back in 98 96 spoked 13's gold centers man they were bad ass


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 06:10 PM~5130215
> *:biggrin: had zenths on my first 64 rag back in 98 96 spoked 13's gold centers man they were bad ass
> *


  what issue is that in...? I'd like to dig up that issue and take another look...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2006, 03:11 PM~5130225
> *  what issue is that in...? I'd like to dig up that issue and take another look...
> *



i think april of 2001


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 05:10 PM~5130215
> *:biggrin: had zenths on my first 64 rag back in 98 96 spoked 13's gold centers man they were bad ass
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta




----------



## HB WIRES

I DONT ABOUT SOME OF YOU......JIMM SOLD ZENITH 10 YEARS AGO AND THE ONLY REASON IS IS ABLE TO SELL ZENITH IS MERCY.......HES OLD AND THATS WHY HE GOTTIN AWAY WITH WHAT HE DOES , WE (ROADSTER/ZENITH)  BUITH 80 % OF HIS WHEELS IN SO CAL....AND IF YOU WANT TO BUY FROM WHO EVER YOU WANT......BUT I SELL ZENITHS FOR ABOUT 1100 SHIPPPPED.......IF YOU WANT TO PAY 400 MORE DO SO.........I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND SOME OF YOU.....YOU TOO BRANDON......EVEN BRENT KNOWS .........BUT YES JIM C. IS A GREAT PART OF LOWRIDING HISTORY, HIS WORKMAN SHIP, AND HIS WHEELS ,HIS EFFORTS WHERE THE BEST IN THE WHOLE WIRE IND. EVEN DAYTON TRIED TO BUY HIM OUT IN 98, BUT THE PEOPLE I WORKED FOR HAD MORE MONEY TO SPEND......THE FACT....AND WHO SAID LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE? DAMM YOU REALLLY GOT THAT TWISTED........ESE IT STARTED IN THE 40S IN LA.....EVEVYONE KNOWS THAT....EVEN MY 2 YEAR OLD SON HUSTLING ZENITH IN GARDEN GROVE CAL, THATS GANGSTER.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5129502
> *i think thats so.cal zeniths!
> *


YA THATS FROM ME....OR TIM


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 06:12 PM~5130237
> *i think april of 2001
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 03:21 PM~5130308
> *YA  THATS FROM  ME....OR  TIM
> *


keith can you get zenith to sponser my 58 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 03:19 PM~5130297
> *I  DONT  ABOUT  SOME  OF  YOU......JIMM   SOLD  ZENITH  10  YEARS AGO  AND  THE  ONLY  REASON IS  IS  ABLE  TO  SELL  ZENITH IS  MERCY.......HES  OLD  AND  THATS  WHY  HE  GOTTIN  AWAY  WITH  WHAT  HE  DOES ,  WE (ROADSTER/ZENITH)   BUITH  80 %  OF  HIS  WHEELS IN  SO  CAL....AND  IF  YOU  WANT  TO  BUY  FROM  WHO  EVER  YOU  WANT......BUT  I  SELL  ZENITHS  FOR  ABOUT 1100 SHIPPPPED.......IF  YOU  WANT  TO      PAY  400  MORE  DO  SO.........I  JUST  DONT  UNDERSTAND SOME  OF  YOU.....YOU  TOO BRANDON......EVEN  BRENT KNOWS .........BUT  YES  JIM  C.  IS  A  GREAT  PART  OF  LOWRIDING  HISTORY,  HIS  WORKMAN  SHIP, AND  HIS  WHEELS ,HIS EFFORTS WHERE  THE  BEST  IN  THE  WHOLE  WIRE  IND.  EVEN  DAYTON  TRIED TO  BUY  HIM  OUT IN  98,  BUT  THE  PEOPLE  I  WORKED  FOR  HAD  MORE  MONEY  TO  SPEND......THE  FACT....AND  WHO  SAID  LOWRIDING  STARTED IN  SAN  JOSE? DAMM  YOU  REALLLY  GOT  THAT  TWISTED........ESE IT  STARTED IN  THE  40S  IN  LA.....EVEVYONE  KNOWS  THAT....EVEN  MY  2  YEAR OLD  SON  HUSTLING    ZENITH IN  GARDEN  GROVE CAL,  THATS GANGSTER.
> *


ARE YOU SURE ?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 05:19 PM~5130297
> *I  DONT  ABOUT  SOME  OF  YOU......JIMM  SOLD  ZENITH  10  YEARS AGO  AND  THE  ONLY  REASON IS  IS  ABLE  TO  SELL  ZENITH IS  MERCY.......HES  OLD  AND  THATS  WHY  HE  GOTTIN  AWAY  WITH  WHAT  HE  DOES ,  WE (ROADSTER/ZENITH)   BUITH  80 %  OF  HIS  WHEELS IN  SO  CAL....AND  IF  YOU  WANT  TO  BUY  FROM  WHO  EVER  YOU  WANT......BUT  I  SELL  ZENITHS  FOR  ABOUT 1100 SHIPPPPED.......IF  YOU  WANT  TO      PAY  400  MORE  DO  SO.........I  JUST  DONT  UNDERSTAND SOME  OF  YOU.....YOU  TOO BRANDON......EVEN  BRENT KNOWS .........BUT  YES  JIM  C.  IS  A  GREAT  PART  OF  LOWRIDING  HISTORY,  HIS  WORKMAN  SHIP, AND  HIS  WHEELS ,HIS EFFORTS WHERE  THE  BEST  IN  THE  WHOLE  WIRE  IND.  EVEN  DAYTON  TRIED TO  BUY  HIM  OUT IN  98,  BUT  THE  PEOPLE  I  WORKED  FOR  HAD  MORE  MONEY  TO  SPEND......THE  FACT....AND  WHO  SAID  LOWRIDING  STARTED IN  SAN  JOSE? DAMM  YOU  REALLLY  GOT  THAT  TWISTED........ESE IT  STARTED IN  THE  40S  IN  LA.....EVEVYONE  KNOWS  THAT....EVEN  MY  2  YEAR OLD  SON  HUSTLING    ZENITH IN  GARDEN  GROVE CAL,  THATS GANGSTER.
> *


why do u care how people spend there money


----------



## Psta

its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
But like anything,times change.
Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!


----------



## Psta




----------



## Psta

2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users

Hmmmmmmmmmmm........... :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 05:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 05:39 PM~5130388
> *:biggrin:
> *


im taking orders!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


GOOD POINT PSTA


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 05:41 PM~5130400
> *im taking orders!!
> *


you going to sell the REAL Chinas, or that fake shit?




Oh wait, nevermind............


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 05:19 PM~5130297
> *I  DONT  ABOUT  SOME  OF  YOU......JIMM  SOLD  ZENITH  10  YEARS AGO  AND  THE  ONLY  REASON IS  IS  ABLE  TO  SELL  ZENITH IS  MERCY.......HES  OLD  AND  THATS  WHY  HE  GOTTIN  AWAY  WITH  WHAT  HE  DOES ,  WE (ROADSTER/ZENITH)   BUITH  80 %  OF  HIS  WHEELS IN  SO  CAL....AND  IF  YOU  WANT  TO  BUY  FROM  WHO  EVER  YOU  WANT......BUT  I  SELL  ZENITHS  FOR  ABOUT 1100 SHIPPPPED.......IF  YOU  WANT  TO      PAY  400  MORE  DO  SO.........I  JUST  DONT  UNDERSTAND SOME  OF  YOU.....YOU  TOO BRANDON......EVEN  BRENT KNOWS .........BUT  YES  JIM  C.  IS  A  GREAT  PART  OF  LOWRIDING  HISTORY,  HIS  WORKMAN  SHIP, AND  HIS  WHEELS ,HIS EFFORTS WHERE  THE  BEST  IN  THE  WHOLE  WIRE  IND.  EVEN  DAYTON  TRIED TO  BUY  HIM  OUT IN  98,  BUT  THE  PEOPLE  I  WORKED  FOR  HAD  MORE  MONEY  TO  SPEND......THE  FACT....AND  WHO  SAID  LOWRIDING  STARTED IN  SAN  JOSE? DAMM  YOU  REALLLY  GOT  THAT  TWISTED........ESE IT  STARTED IN  THE  40S  IN  LA.....EVEVYONE  KNOWS  THAT....EVEN  MY  2  YEAR OLD  SON  HUSTLING    ZENITH IN  GARDEN  GROVE CAL,  THATS GANGSTER.
> *



Danny and I went direct to Zenith to get our sets. at the time, we did not know they had been sold, so when I called 411, and the business was still there, it seemed like the right thing to do. We paid $1495 each 72 cross with 3 prong canted and bicentennials. I gez I can say I got them from the OG. :0 

How much you want for those swept kos?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:30 PM~5130350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAMILY PORTRAIT ?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2006, 05:48 PM~5130453
> *FAMILY PORTRAIT ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 27 2006, 05:47 PM~5130444
> *you going to sell the REAL Chinas, or that fake shit?
> Oh wait, nevermind............
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

YOU WRITING A BOOK KIETH ? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2006, 05:51 PM~5130477
> *YOU WRINTING A BOOK KIETH ?J/K
> *


Jepordy music playing.............


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 04:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


THE DUKES 45 YEARS , IMPERIALS 40 YEARS, GROUPE 35 YEARS, KNIGHTS 50 YEARS, I MEAN LOWRIDING HAS BEEN IN LA , FOR LIKE 60 YEARS..........., SAN JOSE HAD MORE PEOPLE LOWRIDING PER PEOPLE THATS RIGTH....AND MAY HAVE BEEN THE LOWRIDING CAP. OF. NORTHERN CAL,AND OF THE WORLD ....I BEEN TO BOTH PLACES, THERES WAS NOTHING LIKE STORY AND KING IN THE 80'S,,,,,,,,,,BUT THERE WAS NEVER NOTHING LIKE WHITTER,HOLLYWOOD BLVD OR THE CRUZIN SPOTS IN SO.CAL IN THE 80S..........


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


GOOD FUCKIN POINT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 05:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


I know 100% sure you are from La Puente, reside in Sac Town, kicc it in San Jo, and claim Philly??


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 05:52 PM~5130491
> *THE  DUKES 45 YEARS  ,  IMPERIALS  40  YEARS,  GROUPE 35 YEARS, KNIGHTS    50  YEARS, I  MEAN  LOWRIDING HAS  BEEN  IN  LA ,  FOR  LIKE  60 YEARS...........,  SAN  JOSE  HAD  MORE PEOPLE  LOWRIDING PER  PEOPLE  THATS  RIGTH....AND  MAY  HAVE  BEEN  THE LOWRIDING CAP.  OF.  NORTHERN  CAL,AND  OF  THE  WORLD ....I  BEEN  TO  BOTH  PLACES, THERES  WAS  NOTHING  LIKE  STORY  AND  KING  IN THE  80'S,,,,,,,,,,BUT  THERE WAS  NEVER  NOTHING  LIKE  WHITTER,HOLLYWOOD BLVD  OR  THE  CRUZIN  SPOTS IN  SO.CAL IN THE  80S..........
> *


EXACTLY,Which is why I said its a pointless argument!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 05:52 PM~5130491
> *THE  DUKES 45 YEARS  ,  IMPERIALS  40  YEARS,  GROUPE 35 YEARS, KNIGHTS    50  YEARS, I  MEAN  LOWRIDING HAS  BEEN  IN  LA ,  FOR  LIKE  60 YEARS...........,  SAN  JOSE  HAD  MORE PEOPLE  LOWRIDING PER  PEOPLE  THATS  RIGTH....AND  MAY  HAVE  BEEN  THE LOWRIDING CAP.  OF.  NORTHERN  CAL,AND  OF  THE  WORLD ....I  BEEN  TO  BOTH  PLACES, THERES  WAS  NOTHING  LIKE  STORY  AND  KING  IN THE  80'S,,,,,,,,,,BUT  THERE WAS  NEVER  NOTHING  LIKE  WHITTER,HOLLYWOOD BLVD  OR  THE  CRUZIN  SPOTS IN  SO.CAL IN THE  80S..........
> *


This is Crenshaw Niggeugh. We doin' the most out here, ain't no potato chippin' allowed. I am your ghetto reporter. Put that on ya tape. Put that on Young Hogg :uh: :uh: 


:biggrin: Sup Keith. I still need loaner wheels until my car is done. :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 05:55 PM~5130506
> *I know 100% sure you are from La Puente, reside in Sac Town, kicc it in San Jo, and claim Philly??
> *


 :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 05:55 PM~5130506
> *I know 100% sure you are from La Puente, reside in Sac Town, kicc it in San Jo, and claim Philly??
> *


DAMMMMN IT!!!
:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE

i must be on some else mind :roflmao: :roflmao: its funny how people say there going to be up in your city and never show up..................


----------



## M.Cruz

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta

i ATE MEAT LOAF FOR LUNCH TODAY! :0


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Chale, Lowriding started in Carson, on E 219, & Dolores. I have proof eh. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Alright, back to topic. Cool pics rollinaround.


----------



## Rollinaround

Thanks.....

didnt mean to stir up shit.

Keith, thanks for the PM !


Ima go back tomorrow and still take more pics.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 07:19 PM~5130880
> *Alright, back to topic. Cool pics rollinaround.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

PSTA........the china idea is great, you'll become a millionaire!!!!-keep it a secret!!!!



lol


----------



## lolohopper81

i think that u fools that be talking shit bout zeniths are nuttin but player haterz...yarrrraaaa!.....i think u fools be talking all that mad shit cuz u cant afford em....lol...im just sayin tough....and if your buying you shit in L.A. .... no ofense but thats sum fake ass shit :roflmao: 
I got one of the old skoo zeniths.on my old skool caddy 14s chrome crosslaced....the car was sitting for over 5 yrs on the grass so im mean it got rust, but hardly, u cant even tell...it's all good tough...just 2 weeks ago i had homeboy re-built my shit..triple gold!!!! looking sauzy :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lolohopper81_@Mar 27 2006, 07:32 PM~5130939
> *i think that u fools that be talking shit bout zeniths are nuttin but player haterz...yarrrraaaa!.....i think u fools be talking all that mad shit cuz u cant afford em....lol...im just sayin tough....and if your buying you shit in L.A. .... no ofense but thats sum fake ass shit  :roflmao:
> I got one of the old skoo zeniths.on my old skool caddy 14s chrome crosslaced....the car was sitting for over 5 yrs on the grass so im mean it got rust, but hardly, u cant even tell...it's all good tough...just 2 weeks ago i had homeboy re-built my shit..triple gold!!!! looking sauzy :biggrin:      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


Hard to say Bro. I paid $1495 for my 72 cross lace from Jim Craig. But people tell me he bought them from Roadster in LA. Who knows?? I know I bought them from Jim, and they look good, so I am happy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 03:19 PM~5130297
> *I  DONT  ABOUT  SOME  OF  YOU......JIMM  SOLD  ZENITH  10  YEARS AGO  AND  THE  ONLY  REASON IS  IS  ABLE  TO  SELL  ZENITH IS  MERCY.......HES  OLD  AND  THATS  WHY  HE  GOTTIN  AWAY  WITH  WHAT  HE  DOES ,  WE (ROADSTER/ZENITH)   BUITH  80 %  OF  HIS  WHEELS IN  SO  CAL....AND  IF  YOU  WANT  TO  BUY  FROM  WHO  EVER  YOU  WANT......BUT  I  SELL  ZENITHS  FOR  ABOUT 1100 SHIPPPPED.......IF  YOU  WANT  TO      PAY  400  MORE  DO  SO.........I  JUST  DONT  UNDERSTAND SOME  OF  YOU.....YOU  TOO BRANDON......EVEN  BRENT KNOWS .........BUT  YES  JIM  C.  IS  A  GREAT  PART  OF  LOWRIDING  HISTORY,  HIS  WORKMAN  SHIP, AND  HIS  WHEELS ,HIS EFFORTS WHERE  THE  BEST  IN  THE  WHOLE  WIRE  IND.  EVEN  DAYTON  TRIED TO  BUY  HIM  OUT IN  98,  BUT  THE  PEOPLE  I  WORKED  FOR  HAD  MORE  MONEY  TO  SPEND......THE  FACT....AND  WHO  SAID  LOWRIDING  STARTED IN  SAN  JOSE? DAMM  YOU  REALLLY  GOT  THAT  TWISTED........ESE IT  STARTED IN  THE  40S  IN  LA.....EVEVYONE  KNOWS  THAT....EVEN  MY  2  YEAR OLD  SON  HUSTLING    ZENITH IN  GARDEN  GROVE CAL,  THATS GANGSTER.
> *



What's up Kieth are those Zenith oxes yours or mine in the back ground?????


----------



## lolohopper81

its all good though....i know for sure that my shits real...and my baby be looking good :biggrin: ne wayz what i'm trying to get down to is that zeniths are sick wit it and only real mofos be riddin z's it dont matter what it cost....u want quality...u gonna pay quality


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 27 2006, 05:56 PM~5131108
> *What's up Kieth are those Zenith oxes yours or mine in the back ground?????
> *


 :0


----------



## monsterpuff

zeniths :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Mar 27 2006, 09:42 PM~5132445
> *zeniths :worship:
> *


THEY IS NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

Im itching to get some.....


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 27 2006, 06:56 PM~5131108
> *What's up Kieth are those Zenith oxes yours or mine in the back ground?????
> *


THOSE ARE THOMAS...PRES. OF THE LA CHAPTER OF THE IMPERIALS CC


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

im going to have a media package soon keith id like to get zenith a pull page ad in our new magazine


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

ZENITH, .............went by today............... :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 28 2006, 04:04 PM~5136663
> *:biggrin:
> *


do u know how much he sells the kos for


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

I purchased a set of 13x7 cross laced zenths from Keith today. Cant wait to get them


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 28 2006, 10:03 PM~5138316
> *I purchased a set of 13x7 cross laced zenths from Keith today. Cant wait to get them
> *



I can't wait to see them.....




nice pics BTW... looks like you guys had a good time over there...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 28 2006, 09:11 PM~5138395
> *I can't wait to see them.....
> nice pics BTW... looks like you guys had a good time over there...
> *



yeah, cant wait to see them either........homeboyz post a pic.


----------



## Rollinaround

these are what they should look like jay....


----------



## lone star

nice pics.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 28 2006, 09:11 PM~5138395
> *I can't wait to see them.....
> nice pics BTW... looks like you guys had a good time over there...
> *



Old man Craig's really ill man. barely remmbered me from the day before. But his chinita hina did....she said "you go no buy", "we no sell you $500 dolla knock off fo $50 dollas today" :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

no pun intended to my asian homies,,,,,but even ya'll know what Im talking about. Shes savage.


----------



## Coast One

[attachmentid=521808]


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 28 2006, 11:58 PM~5139437
> *Old man Craig's really ill man. barely remmbered me from the day before. But his chinita hina did....she said "you go no buy", "we no sell you $500 dolla knock off fo $50 dollas today" :biggrin:
> *


CAN I GET A SET FOR 50


----------



## Rollinaround

give it a shot.........lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:28 PM~5130343
> *its a Dumb argument when and where Lowriding started cause Both sides can pull out all kinds of proof.
> What FACTS I do know for 100% sure is LRM STARTED in San Jose,and that in the 70's and early 80's San Jose was the low Rider capitol of the world,and Zenith started in Campell.
> But like anything,times change.
> Zenith Cambell,Zenith So.Cal,WHO CARES?
> FuCC it,real ridas is trying to have fun and Lowride.
> Im going to start my own company,CHINA WIRE WHEELS,SAN JOSE CA!
> *


I'LL WHIP YOUR ASS IF YOU DO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2006, 03:52 PM~5130491
> *THE  DUKES 45 YEARS  ,  IMPERIALS  40  YEARS,  GROUPE 35 YEARS, KNIGHTS    50  YEARS, I  MEAN  LOWRIDING HAS  BEEN  IN  LA ,  FOR  LIKE  60 YEARS...........,  SAN  JOSE  HAD  MORE PEOPLE  LOWRIDING PER  PEOPLE  THATS  RIGTH....AND  MAY  HAVE  BEEN  THE LOWRIDING CAP.  OF.  NORTHERN  CAL,AND  OF  THE  WORLD ....I  BEEN  TO  BOTH  PLACES, THERES  WAS  NOTHING  LIKE  STORY  AND  KING  IN THE  80'S,,,,,,,,,,BUT  THERE WAS  NEVER  NOTHING  LIKE  WHITTER,HOLLYWOOD BLVD  OR  THE  CRUZIN  SPOTS IN  SO.CAL IN THE  80S..........
> *


SUPER NATURAL OVER 30 YEARS TOO!!!!!!


----------



## lowered_impression

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 01:54 PM~5129340
> *damn you lucky we cant even go to a rim shop in fresno and buy chinas. all the shops got together and now its a special order only charging $600 for chinas
> *


why not just go to showtime?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 29 2006, 08:55 AM~5140693
> *give it a shot.........lol
> *


thanks


----------



## Rollinaround

go on a monday.......early if possible.


----------



## 75caprice

let me know when the Craig forgets the prices. those are some pics for the history books. Homie doesnt get alot of credit he deserves.


----------



## SUPREME69

when did they first start zenith, was it before or after tru spokes???


----------



## Rollinaround

1970 i think


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I just popped in an old E-40 Cd from when he was tight, He said somethingabout rolling zenith spokes.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

IV'E BEEN RIDING ZENITHS FOR YEARS NOW....THAT'S RIGHT I'M FROM THE OLD SCHOOL, WHEN DAYTONS OR CHINAS WERE NEVER HEARD OF IN LOWRIDING... :0 

NICE PICS, RIMS LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!! EXCEPT FOR THE MUSTARD & MAYONASE.... :uh:


----------



## 06lac

bad ass pix


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt


----------



## Joost....

:0  this pic should definitly be in the `documenting lowridin` topic!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

any luck on the 50 kos for me


----------



## coco73chev

thats a cool fuckin pics


----------



## EL AGUILA REAL

MR. CRAIG IS AN O.G. , HE SOLD ME A SET OF ZENITH'S LAST YEAR. I had them engraved , and they came out tight as fuck! :worship:


----------



## EL AGUILA REAL

I see that some one on this web site posted one of my wheel's, before i even got them back :nono: . Once I figure out how to download , I'll post some pics.


----------



## Guam707

My set :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 2 2006, 02:16 PM~5165963
> *My set  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sell me ur kos


----------



## Rollinaround

I got my 72 crossed laced spokes zeniths from Kieth today....very pleased with his service and will buy again from him.


----------



## Rollinaround

Keith......I want the chip on the top left........


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 3 2006, 08:59 PM~5173467
> *I got my 72 crossed laced spokes zeniths from Kieth today....very pleased with his service and will buy again from him.
> *



looks nice Josh....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 2 2006, 05:47 PM~5167028
> *sell me ur kos
> *


I'll never get rid of these. Sorry!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 4 2006, 01:00 AM~5175266
> *I'll never get rid of these.  Sorry!
> *


its cool just thought i try


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 3 2006, 06:05 PM~5173514
> *Keith......I want the chip on the top left........
> *


do they have any with nazi flags? :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 09:48 AM~5176597
> *do they have any with nazi flags? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 09:48 AM~5176597
> *do they have any with nazi flags? :uh:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 4 2006, 09:04 AM~5177059
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


oh yea i forgot, you were going to replace the red and white stripes with the rainbow colors 

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice rims


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 3 2006, 07:59 PM~5173467
> *I got my 72 crossed laced spokes zeniths from Kieth today....very pleased with his service and will buy again from him.
> *


nice!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 12:16 PM~5177549
> *oh yea i forgot, you were going to replace the red and white stripes with the rainbow colors
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SpookyRegal

Need add. to Zenith Wire wheel want to buy kos


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

my knock offs :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 4 2006, 07:27 PM~5179852
> *my knock offs :biggrin:
> *


nice rooms


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 4 2006, 10:19 PM~5181106
> *nice rooms
> *


rooms ?...i thought i had a secret admire for a min there. :0


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## monte88

dammit i need some caddy emblems i just cant find any..im pissed


----------



## OVERTIME

I got my Zeniths in from Keith today the shipping was real fast and i'm happy with the quality of my 100 spoke chrome Zeniths. :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I have my goodies.


----------



## Rollinaround

not bad


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 30 2006, 04:08 PM~5150983
> *I just popped in an old E-40 Cd from when he was tight, He said somethingabout rolling zenith spokes.
> *



Some old 2 $hort where he says "Rollin on Zenith Wires and 4 funky fresh Pirelli tires"


----------



## Eddie-Money

ROLLINAROUND WHERE IN CAMPBELL IS IT LOCATED CUZ I WORK IN CAMPBELL.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 6 2006, 02:02 AM~5188730
> *I have my goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got any better pics of the chips that are black and wht in the left hand corner,never seen those they lok tight


----------



## Coast One

off of hwy 17 and camden. down curtner off mcglincey lane.


----------



## slowride prez

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5129502
> *i think thats so.cal zeniths!
> *



Is the socal zenuths even real? roadstars?


----------



## Rollinaround

zeniths


you'll find your answer within this topic


----------



## EL AGUILA REAL

HERE'S A PIC OF MY WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by EL AGUILA REAL_@Apr 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5210442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF MY WHEEL  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2006, 10:30 AM~5196048
> *off of hwy 17 and camden. down curtner off mcglincey lane.
> *


u got a address and a phone #.my cousin is going to go for me :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

898 so. mcglincy ln #a
campbell, ca.
95008

408-379-3136


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 10 2006, 09:09 AM~5212647
> *898 so. mcglincy ln #a
> campbell, ca.
> 95008
> 
> 408-379-3136
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

my cousin went guy was trying to sell him kos for 750.it wasnt jim guy told him he was in bed sick.mu cousin took a pic of those impala chips any of u guys got some of those pics.it was on his sidekick.looked nice


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 16 2006, 11:51 PM~5257235
> *my cousin went guy was trying to sell him kos for 750.it wasnt jim guy told him he was in bed sick.mu cousin took a pic of those impala chips any of u guys got some of those pics.it was on his sidekick.looked nice
> *


BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO BREAK AN EAR OFF THOSE!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2006, 11:38 AM~5259303
> *BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO BREAK AN EAR OFF THOSE!
> *


they were some nice ones ill give u that.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by EL AGUILA REAL_@Apr 10 2006, 04:44 AM~5210442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF MY WHEEL  :biggrin:
> *





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast One

zenith is still 96 spoke right?


----------



## SUPREME69

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2006, 12:51 PM~5260513
> *zenith is still 96 spoke right?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc

i was out in cambell last week, thought of finding the shop but to lazy! anybody know the adress?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 10 2006, 08:09 AM~5212647
> *898 so. mcglincy ln #a
> campbell, ca.
> 95008
> 
> 408-379-3136
> *


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## OG-87

bump for a great topic...


----------



## Rollinaround

REST IN PEACE JIM

MORE INFO LATER!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 8 2006, 12:19 PM~5390692
> *REST IN PEACE JIM
> 
> MORE INFO LATER!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround

PASSED 5-5-06 OF CANCER


----------



## Mr Impala

wow that sucks


----------



## 93 fleetwood

the shop is still open?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 8 2006, 11:19 AM~5390692
> *REST IN PEACE JIM
> 
> MORE INFO LATER!!
> *



another legend gone. josh did you ever get a chance to interview him.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 8 2006, 12:50 PM~5390803
> *another legend gone. josh did you ever get a chance to interview him.
> *



no.
If I sit down and jot down all the shit I could remember.....hmmm

I lagged.....see, this is what happens.


Just thankful for the pics I took with him and my son


----------



## Guest

Damn, now OG Zeniths will become more desireable. I ma glad I bought mine from Jim, and have the Zenith boxes :biggrin: 

Damn, too bad he passed on.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 8 2006, 12:02 PM~5390863
> *no.
> If I sit down and jot down all the shit I could remember.....hmmm
> 
> I lagged.....see, this is what happens.
> Just thankful for the pics I took with him and my son
> *



at least you got some nice pictures for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Rollinaround

Ya me and 98shark got some good ones


----------



## Rollinaround

"THE GODFATHER OF WIRE WHEELS PASSES ON CINCO DE MAYO".


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 8 2006, 12:02 PM~5390863
> *no.
> If I sit down and jot down all the shit I could remember.....hmmm
> 
> I lagged.....see, this is what happens.
> Just thankful for the pics I took with him and my son
> *



im pretty sure his wife and friends would be able to assist you in doing a interview for TLM.


----------



## Rollinaround

:dunno: 


Even if I didnt lag, Jims memory wasnt as good.


----------



## HB WIRES

RIP


----------



## Guest

RIP. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 


Sad news for sure.


----------



## M.Cruz

rip


----------



## baghdady

R.I.P Jimmy


----------



## four 0 eight

RIP


----------



## Joost....

rip


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 28 2006, 04:04 PM~5136663
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Keith can you get the white chips with the red/white/blue ribbon flag under the eagle? :biggrin: Damn i can't put up pics anymore!


----------



## K-Blaze

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guam707

A big loss to the Lowriding Community. I had a chance to meet him a few years back. Real nice man. R.I.P.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 9 2006, 08:57 AM~5396062
> *Hey Keith can you get the white chips with the red/white/blue ribbon flag under the eagle? :biggrin: Damn i can't put up pics anymore!
> *


50 SHIPPPED


----------



## A TODA MADRE

rip


----------



## Coast One

rip...


----------



## T BONE

RIP

:angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze

rip


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

r.i.p


----------



## EL AGUILA REAL

R.I.P


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks for you're contribution to our wonderfur hobby and lifestyle, you will be missed and remembered but never forgotten. Rest in peace Jim.


----------



## scrape-it

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## firme64impala

R.I.P.

:angel:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 02:51 PM~5129687
> *IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2006, 02:54 PM~5129340
> *damn you lucky we cant even go to a rim shop in fresno and buy chinas. all the shops got together and now its a special order only charging $600 for chinas
> *



:uh: damn, isn't that the truth. Then they give you some bullshit story about how it's going to take so long for them to arrive and give you the run around.


----------



## Rollinaround

I put the OG knockoffs on tonight, heres a link.

http://i5.tinypic.com/20k5fg4.jpg


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Here fool... LOL!


----------



## Coast One

lol. hell learn one day how to post pics lol. 

knock offs actually look aight yosh.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 12:20 AM~5814756
> *Here fool... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very rare knock-off. Hold on to thoes. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

IS ZENITH STILL OPEN IN CAMPBELL SINCE JIMS PASSING?


----------



## mclover2

zenith x-lace, the only real knockoff id pay over 800 bucks for, and i know they go for way more. i think thats why im into them truclassics so much. pretty much the closest to these in a bolt on.


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 23 2006, 12:38 PM~5827008
> *IS ZENITH STILL OPEN IN CAMPBELL SINCE JIMS PASSING?
> *


:dunno:

http://thewirewheelkingzenith.com


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Aug 23 2006, 01:42 AM~6023191
> *:dunno:
> 
> http://thewirewheelkingzenith.com
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 40oz.

R.I.P


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 23 2006, 11:38 AM~5827008
> *IS ZENITH STILL OPEN IN CAMPBELL SINCE JIMS PASSING?
> *


if you want real zeniths, they come from where they are made in Garden Grove, CA. Only place where they are quality controlled.


----------



## MR.59

where in garden grove?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Aug 23 2006, 01:42 AM~6023191
> *:dunno:
> 
> http://thewirewheelkingzenith.com
> *



i called the number and talk to some guy and he said stainless spokes and nipples run around $1600. he said they are going to continue selling quality rims. dude sounded real cool on the phone.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

this topic made me decide to get rid of my C's for some cross laced Z's


----------



## LaLo_19

I WANT SOME STR8 SPOKES...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 24 2006, 01:04 PM~6034005
> *I WANT SOME STR8 SPOKES...
> *


me too...but the cross laced looks so gangsta


----------



## viejitos49

i have a set of 13x7 chrome engraved, Zenith. $3000. the hub, outer dish and knock off engraved.


----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

RIP OG


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOU ORIGINAL CAMPBELL (JIM CRAIG) SUPPORTERS

HE WOULD HAVE BEEN PROUD IF HE COULD HAVE SEEN THIS AD. THERE ARE 

LOTS OF OPINIONS OF WHAT JIM HAD DONE IN HIS DAYS.SOME GOOD,SOME

BAD. STARTING HIS BUISNESS IN 1970 WITHIN THE IST 10 YEARS HE WAS 

KNOWN WORLD WIDE . HIS ILLNESS GOT THE BEST OF HIM , WE MAY HAVE

BEEN FORCED TO CHANGE ARE NAME THROUGH RAY AT ROADSTER (NO ONE ELSE)

WITH JIM CRAIG AS OUR TEACHER WE PREFECTED THE SAME WHEEL WITH

EVEN HIGHER QUALITY ALL EMPLOYEES HAVE 25YRS + OF EXPERIENCE



THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

RIP Mr. Z


----------



## R0L0

WIRE WHEEL KING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## thapachuco

TTT


----------



## geezee916

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Nov 9 2008, 01:59 PM~12105653-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP OG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wire Wheel King_@Nov 9 2008, 10:03 PM~12109560
> *THANKS FOR ALL OF  YOU  ORIGINAL CAMPBELL (JIM CRAIG) SUPPORTERS
> 
> HE WOULD HAVE BEEN PROUD IF HE COULD HAVE SEEN THIS AD. THERE ARE
> 
> LOTS OF OPINIONS OF WHAT JIM HAD DONE IN HIS DAYS.SOME GOOD,SOME
> 
> BAD. STARTING HIS BUISNESS IN 1970  WITHIN THE IST 10 YEARS  HE WAS
> 
> KNOWN WORLD WIDE . HIS ILLNESS GOT THE BEST OF HIM , WE MAY HAVE
> 
> BEEN FORCED TO CHANGE ARE NAME  THROUGH RAY AT ROADSTER (NO ONE ELSE)
> 
> WITH JIM CRAIG AS OUR TEACHER WE PREFECTED THE SAME WHEEL WITH
> 
> EVEN HIGHER QUALITY  ALL EMPLOYEES HAVE 25YRS + OF EXPERIENCE
> THANKS CHARLIE
> *



T.
T.
T.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 9 2008, 10:30 PM~12109806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIRE WHEEL KING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  

Thanks Charlie for keeping it real in Campbell California :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 01:51 PM~5129320
> *yes I did leave with some goodies......I got some real old OG zenith knock offs with the 2nd series chips. They are used, but casted....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I have a set


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 12:20 AM~5814756
> *Here fool... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a set


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

I have the 3way rare k-offs 4sell


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12169042
> *   I have the 3way rare k-offs 4sell
> *



super swept??


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Aug 24 2006, 10:08 PM~6036859
> *i have a set of 13x7 chrome engraved, Zenith. $3000. the hub, outer dish and knock off engraved.
> *


 That's sounds about right. If I recall correctly, I payed somewhere around $3600.00 for mine. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5129258
> *
> 
> my son hangin with Craig
> *


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 23 2006, 03:46 PM~6027661
> *where in garden grove?
> *


TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So is JD a vendor/dealer of yours? How are the two connected, or are they?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NO WE HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH HIM . WE ARE THE CAMPBELLS

ORIGINAL WE HAVE OUR OWN ON LINE SALESMAN . LOTS OF YEARS

OF RIDING ANY QUESTIONS E-MAIL US WE HAVE THE DEALS






THANKS T.W.W.K.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2008, 12:04 AM~12279929
> *NO WE HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH HIM . WE ARE THE CAMPBELLS
> 
> ORIGINAL  WE HAVE OUR OWN ON LINE  SALESMAN . LOTS OF YEARS
> 
> OF RIDING  ANY QUESTIONS E-MAIL US  WE HAVE THE DEALS
> 
> THANKS T.W.W.K.
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 1 2008, 10:44 AM~12301208
> *TTT
> *


*X2*


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## Wire Wheel King

KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## og flip from frisco

TTT


----------



## TU SAVES




----------



## parliament1953




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

KEEPING IT REAL OG CAMPBELL THATS FOR SURE

THANKS FOR YOUR POST


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by parliament1953_@Dec 27 2008, 12:42 PM~12537423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 very nice bro


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

<span style='color:red'> JAMES CRAIG'S LEGACY LIVES


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DOES ANY BODY HAVE ANY PICTUERS FROM THE STORY & KING DAYS

LA RAZA PARK WAS # 1 ( THOSE WERE THE DAYS)


----------



## DVS

Do you guys make color wheels? Don't need anything really fancy just black.

Daniel


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 27 2008, 01:44 PM~12537736
> *KEEPING IT REAL  OG CAMPBELL THATS FOR SURE
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR POST
> *




TTT


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by parliament1953_@Dec 27 2008, 01:42 PM~12537423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0  Campbell,CA :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 27 2006, 03:51 PM~5129687
> *IF YOUR AN OG YOU KNOW THAT THEY CAME FROM CAMPBELL.AND LOWRIDING STARTED IN SAN JOSE "KING & STORY" FACT
> *


 true true... and i live by there only 3 blocks away :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12232647
> *Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.
> 
> Thank You
> Charlie
> The Wire Wheel King
> *




TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by parliament1953_@Dec 27 2008, 01:42 PM~12537423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12109632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Mr. Z
> *





JIM CRAIGS LEGACY LIVE IN CAMPBELL CALIIFORNIA


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 11 2009, 12:47 PM~12974153
> *:0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





 TTT


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO RIDE GIVE US A CALL WE DO IT RIGHT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by TU SAVES_@Dec 26 2008, 04:33 PM~12532357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










TTT


----------



## groupebks

how much for a set of 13's cross lace triple gold


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 7 2009, 09:09 PM~13213535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by parliament1953_@Dec 27 2008, 02:42 PM~12537423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i want those!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 AM~12135734
> *T.
> T.
> T.
> *



TTT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

RIP craig


----------



## Wire Wheel King

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
3rd anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by TU SAVES_@Dec 26 2008, 04:33 PM~12532357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 7 2009, 09:09 PM~13213535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## R0L0

THESE ARE FROM MY PERSONAL COLLECTION JUST POSTIN THEM ON OUR WIRE WHEEL KING PAGES.... HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  


I had these up here before and had them sold but deal fell trough and decided to keep them but I want to get an aircraft set up for my 62 so I am putting these back up.
NOS set of 5 OG Campbell 3 wing super swept engraved knock offs. These have never been on a car or plated they are still in the brass finish. 1000.00 obo


----------



## viejitos miami

viejitos miami fl


----------



## R0L0

<span style='color:red'>
WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 05:55 PM~14696823
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I get the those chips? It is burgandy, right? I got mine when I drove up there to buy my rims in 2005. He, "Mr. Craig" only had 4 BURGANDY clolored. 3 had chrome around it, including the deer and 1 was gold. I wanted to get 4 extra but didn't he didn't have any more.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Aug 6 2009, 10:48 PM~14700494
> *Can  I get the those chips? It is burgandy, right? I got mine when I drove up there to buy my rims in 2005. He, "Mr. Craig" only had 4 BURGANDY clolored. 3 had chrome around it, including the deer and 1 was gold. I wanted to get 4 extra but didn't  he didn't have any more.
> *



We dont have anymore either bro that was the last set and It was sold with that set of rims.. I will put you on the list if we happen to come across another set


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14702851
> *We dont have anymore either bro that was the last set and It was sold with that set of rims.. I will put you on the list if we happen to come across another set
> *


Thanks alot. I appreciate it. I would like to have an extra set JUST IN CASE. You never know if you can lose 1 by accident. Its always good to have a spare of hard to find parts. Keep me posted. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Aug 9 2009, 05:00 PM~14719257
> *Thanks alot. I appreciate it. I would like to have an extra set JUST IN CASE. You never know if you can lose 1 by accident. Its always good to have a spare  of hard to find parts. Keep me posted. Thanks again. :thumbsup:
> *



you got it homie


----------



## R0L0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Cadillac Heaven
 :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 5 2009, 06:44 AM~14680976
> *
> 
> SOLD!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 04:55 PM~14696823
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing comes close.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 03:55 PM~14696823
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much do these go for? 13x7's with gold spokes???


----------



## lastminute

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 27 2006, 01:46 PM~5129286
> *the first knock off chip zenith made
> *


I just bought this trailer.


----------



## old school from 72

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14784954
> *I just bought this trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice trailer Charlie Are you going to put Campbell California on it ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Sorry this is not are trailer . I have seen it before it belongs to ray at

roadster/zenith


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 9 2009, 09:45 PM~14722050
> *How much do these go for? 13x7's with gold spokes???
> *


TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:21 PM~14649570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 30 2009, 10:47 PM~14932123
> *Sorry this is not are trailer . I have seen it before it belongs to ray at
> 
> roadster/zenith
> *



I bought it a couple of months ago from one of Ray's former employee's (Tim).


It's now a IMPERIAL MATERIAL hauler!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*Post your pictures up!*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508229


----------



## Wire Wheel King

An employee owned company


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15457200
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## JustRite




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15749798
> *TTT
> *














TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

An employee owned company


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 31 2010, 03:48 AM~16466110
> *An employee owned company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ENGRAVED, WHAT IS THE PRICE ON THOSE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## implala66

The legend will never die !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Rollinaround said:


> yes I did leave with some goodies......I got some real old OG zenith knock offs with the 2nd series chips. They are used, but casted....lol


 that is the knockoff they need to bring back just my opinion


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Rollinaround thank you for sharing all these photos and this thread I would like to see this one continue great memories thanks again


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> ttt


Ragtop Ted thanks for reposting


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

JustRite said:


> :0  Campbell,CA :biggrin:


very Nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


JUST POSTING THIS ONE TO PUT IT BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TU SAVES said:


>


THIS IS THE ONE I MEANT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

parliament1953 said:


>


I LIKE THIESE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Ragtop Ted thanks for reposting


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I LIKE THIESE


Superior Quality Wire Wheels by Cambell...TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Superior Quality Wire Wheels by Cambell...TTT


I must agree that is all I roll on I don't care what the name is it is the exact same blueprint therefore exact same wheel which makes it as it always will be OG Z s From Campbell case closed OG Zs have skinny spokes


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Here fool... LOL!


 Those are the knockoffs that need to be made again!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Those are the knockoffs that need to be made again!!!!!


Those are amazing!!
Gotta love tham old school short straight 3 ear's
TTT...


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Those are amazing!!
> Gotta love tham old school short straight 3 ear's
> TTT...


Roadstar same taste haha


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


> The legend will never die !!!!!!!!!!!


Lets do our part and keep this thread going


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Roadstar same taste haha


Lol...Yezir and those are super rare!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lol...Yezir and those are super rare!


Yeah talked to Charlie about them they want to start making them again


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TU SAVES said:


>


LIKE IT SHOULD BE DONE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

parliament1953 said:


>


TTT


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

64Rag said:


>


FUCKIN SEXY:worship::fool2:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

64Rag said:


>


Very nice!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HEY 66ELDORIDINOGCABELLS...
GOT PIC'S OF ANY OG CAMBELL 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE..
OR 48 SPOKE XLACE & or STRAIGHT LACE ASWELL??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HEY 66ELDORIDINOGCABELLS...
> GOT PIC'S OF ANY OG CAMBELL 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE..
> OR 48 SPOKE XLACE & or STRAIGHT LACE ASWELL??


No I don't my favorites are the 72 spoke wheels


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HEY 66ELDORIDINOGCABELLS...
> GOT PIC'S OF ANY OG CAMBELL 60 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE..
> OR 48 SPOKE XLACE & or STRAIGHT LACE ASWELL??


Maybe Charlie or Leni I would think that would be your best bet


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> No I don't my favorites are the 72 spoke wheels





66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Maybe Charlie or Leni I would think that would be your best bet


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT... FOR OG SUPER SWEPT's


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 i NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THESE!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

64Rag said:


>


TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


TTT OG CAMPBELL


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

64Rag said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## KAKALAK

nice pics!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT


TO THE TOP


----------



## Az95833

What's the ticket on some chrome crosslace 13x7's


----------



## D-Cheeze

just left WWk few minutes ago ....lots off good stuff going on there ....Keep up the top notch work Charlie and crew :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

Just checked out WWk website, wow he got some nice stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Charlie make a Facebook account


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

64Rag said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## EXCANDALOW

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


thats how my series 2 are going to look when i re do them!!


----------



## black1962impala

mine are at hernans getting engraveduffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

black1962impala said:


> mine are at hernans getting engraveduffin:


Nice with the series 2 super swept 2 wing damm now that is rare


----------



## 509Rider

Mine after I finally washed my car


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## fjc422

509Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422

509Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> [/URL]


:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Ragtop Ted said:


> :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:



:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> Mine after I finally washed my car


:nicoderm:BADASS BRO.... THAT A 79'??


----------



## mikelowsix4

*zenith ?*

Does any know if they sell Og zenith knock offs and og chips or is it only the new WWK one?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

mikelowsix4 said:


> Does any know if they sell Og zenith knock offs and og chips or is it only the new WWK one?


knock offs :thumbsup:
Zs chipS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## parliament1953

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ABRAXASS

Bad ass skinny spokes ^^^^^


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ragtop Ted said:


>


Badass!!


----------



## CustomMachines

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

Ragtop Ted said:


>


These would be roadster/zenith?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> These would be roadster/zenith?



im thinking so or very prior to bein the Z name is shown in cursiv:dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Mclean era


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ragtop Ted said:


> Mclean era


I knew it...thats when jim mclean had all them 2.5 z wheel corp. chip's made 
prior to ray taking over


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin

Wire Wheel King said:


> An employee owned company


How much for a set like this with candy red?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> Mclean era


True back in 96 a guy named Guccione from Mclean came up to Campbell I wanna say was the owner of Mclean at the time a few weeks later Zenith had a booth a Thee Individuals car show in Fresno couple of Campbells employees and a couple of Mclean emplyees and they had on the cursive Zenith premium T shirts never liked their design Jims design was far better Big gear chip on back with all the letters matching on the chip Jims trade mark Manufacturing Wheels of Distiction. The Campbell crew even took Jims 65ss vert all original and was a 4 on the floor car was flawless


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> True back in 96 a guy named Guccione from Mclean came up to Campbell I wanna say was the owner of Mclean at the time a few weeks later Zenith had a booth a Thee Individuals car show in Fresno couple of Campbells employees and a couple of Mclean emplyees and they had on the cursive Zenith premium T shirts never liked their design Jims design was far better Big gear chip on
> back with all the letters matching on the chip Jims trade mark Manufacturing Wheels of Distiction. The Campbell crew even took Jims 65ss vert all original and was a 4 on the floor car was flawless


That's the truth the 65ss vet was red Bad Ass......


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Jim had lot of classics and most of them on Zeniths and always 72x lace but the 65ss was by far my favorite he didn't bring it out much but the car was museum worthy and in a class all it's own


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I remember later his daily was a Chevy truck on Z's.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> True back in 96 a guy named Guccione from Mclean came up to Campbell I wanna say was the owner of Mclean at the time a few weeks later Zenith had a booth a Thee Individuals car show in Fresno couple of Campbells employees and a couple of Mclean emplyees and they had on the cursive Zenith premium T shirts never liked their design Jims design was far better Big gear chip on back with all the letters matching on the chip Jims trade mark Manufacturing Wheels of Distiction. The Campbell crew even took Jims 65ss vert all original and was a 4 on the floor car was flawless


:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

My favorite ko of that era, and probably of all time. OG 2 Bar Laser Etched Zenith Premium complete with OG 2 1/2 Multi Chips.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ragtop Ted said:


> My favorite ko of that era, and probably of all time. OG 2 Bar Laser Etched Zenith Premium complete with OG 2 1/2 Multi Chips.


Heres a set..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Heres a set..


Those.are JD era


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> I remember later his daily was a Chevy truck on Z's.


Yep when I was there that was mostly the shop truck like a early 80s shortbed two tone blue on 15s


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :drama:


Yep I agree there was a lil drama there but just a lil hahaha


----------



## Marty McFly

Ragtop Ted said:


> Those.are JD era


aka china's


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ragtop Ted said:


> Those.are JD era


Jd had an era? Lol..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Marty McFly said:


> aka china's


What isnt??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Yep when I was there that was mostly the shop truck like a early 80s shortbed two tone blue on 15s


He used to answer the phone


"Zzzzzzzzzzenith! "


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> He used to answer the phone
> 
> 
> "Zzzzzzzzzzenith! "


Yep sure did thinking back funny stuff


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I remember going there on Xmas eve several years ago. When the shop was on Salmar. I wasn't sure if they were open so I called them. He said ya were open what do you need? I told him I was just doing some Xmas shopping lol.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> I remember going there on Xmas eve several years ago. When the shop was on Salmar. I wasn't sure if they were open so I called them. He said ya were open what do you need? I told him I was just doing some Xmas shopping lol.


Good stuff when the shop was on Kennedy he used to keep some of his classics in the Salmar location it was his overstock warehouse and was packed with stacks and stacks of raw outers shit was tall and a lil bit scary pulling them down hahaha.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Good stuff when the shop was on Kennedy he used to keep some of his classics in the Salmar location it was his overstock warehouse and was packed with stacks and stacks of raw outers shit was tall and a lil bit scary pulling them down hahaha.


I didn't know that. I remember they moved from Kennedy to Salmar then Magoincy


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Ragtop Ted said:


> I didn't know that. I remember they moved from Kennedy to Salmar then Magoincy


Not sure to many people did while I worked for Jim that is when I found out and was amazed at all the cars and especially the raw outers they were like mountains and mountains of stock all raw when Jim had Zenith and it was in its prime he was known world wide and had the stock and materials on hand to just keep things rolling never having to wait for more parts and materials to come in just good business


----------



## implala66

Ragtop Ted said:


>


does any onw know what is the diameter/thickness of the spokes????


----------



## 62ssrag

og skinny spoke is a .200 diameter.


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> og skinny spoke is a .200 diameter.


thanks............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## vazquejs

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Heres a set..


Yeup, that was a different era. The word "Zenith" is different and it doesn't say premium.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

vazquejs said:


> Yeup, that was a different era. The word "Zenith" is different and it doesn't say premium.


Sup vazquejs


----------



## vazquejs

What's up buddy? How's everything? I still have you on my "if I change my mind list". I got the wheels bagged up and stored so that they could stop collecting dust. LOL...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

vazquejs said:


> What's up buddy? How's everything? I still have you on my "if I change my mind list". I got the wheels bagged up and stored so that they could stop collecting dust. LOL...


I'm ok. How about you?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

i'm predicting a wire wheel drought coming up lets see what happens


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

scarry.........glad i got mine already!!!!


62ssrag said:


> i'm predicting a wire wheel drought coming up lets see what happens


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> does any onw know what is the diameter/thickness of the spokes????


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

MR.59 said:


>


Very nice wheels and short ear 3 bar KO very clean and beautiful chrome.


----------



## DanielDucati

Very Nice!!



MR.59 said:


>


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> does any onw know what is the diameter/thickness of the spokes????












Close to the nipple, it tapers


----------



## implala66




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

My favorite thread RIP James Craig you were a pioneer in the wire wheel business


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 59JUNKIE

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 761186
> View attachment 761194
> View attachment 761194


How Much?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 761186
> View attachment 761194
> View attachment 761194


Pm price plZ
Thx


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

59JUNKIE said:


> How Much?


sold to freaky tales hit him up.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RagTopRolo

Ragtop Ted said:


>


What up Theo,, How you been bro? This is Rolo btw I couldnt access my original account..


----------



## RagTopRolo

Ragtop Ted said:


>


I copied your name to lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted

RagTopRolo said:


> What up Theo,, How you been bro? This is Rolo btw I couldnt access my original account..





RagTopRolo said:


> I copied your name to lol



Lol Sup Rolo  I'm good! How are you? Happy New Year!


----------



## RagTopRolo

Ragtop Ted said:


> Lol Sup Rolo  I'm good! How are you? Happy New Year!


Been good bro, Happy New Year to you and your as well bro... Havent been on here much especially since I cant access my original account lol.. mainly on facebook and instagram haha


----------

